

Schoolboy 'genius' solves puzzles posed by Sir Isaac Newton - tokenadult
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2150225/Shouryya-Ray-solves-puzzles-posed-Sir-Isaac-Newton-baffled-mathematicians-350-years.html

======
gus_massa
There are almost no details anywhere, the same article is repeated.

The original article has more details (in german):
[http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article106354044/16-jaehriges...](http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article106354044/16-jaehriges-
Mathegenie-loest-uraltes-Zahlenraetsel.html)

(Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.welt.de%2Fvermischtes%2Farticle106354044%2F16-jaehriges-
Mathegenie-loest-uraltes-Zahlenraetsel.html) )

And from a comment from:
[http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/28931/what-are-
th...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/28931/what-are-the-precise-
statements-of-the-problems-which-this-news-article-claims-h) I got a link that
at least explain the problem [http://jugend-forscht-
sachsen.de/2012/teilnehmer/fachgebiet/...](http://jugend-forscht-
sachsen.de/2012/teilnehmer/fachgebiet/projekt/1/id/5)

(Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fjugend-
forscht-
sachsen.de%2F2012%2Fteilnehmer%2Ffachgebiet%2Fprojekt%2F1%2Fid%2F5&act=url) )

------
sp332
You might do better to find an article that explains what the problem is, or
at least tries to describe the solutions. (Also the links on the left are kind
of offensive.)

